# Newbie / Product where to find..



## sarahferguson (Mar 13, 2018)

Where can l buy lye / Caustic soda is  Bunnings product Glitz ok.
Also best place to buy Palm oil..


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2018)

Where in the world do you live, ? that will determine the answers you get.

I'm presuming you are in Australia, while I haven't used that brand it's says it's for soap making on the front. You can also buy Mechanics brand in any Coles stores in the cleaning isle.

As for palm oil - what state are you in ?


----------



## sarahferguson (Mar 13, 2018)

Relle said:


> Where in the world do you live, ? that will determine the answers you get.
> 
> I'm presuming you are in Australia, while I haven't used that brand it's says it's for soap making on the front. You can also buy Mechanics brand in any Coles stores in the cleaning isle.
> 
> As for palm oil - what state are you in ?


Hello lm from Cranbourne Victoria 50 km from Melbourne, l read on Forum just before you can use Glitz from your Bunnings store, now for palm oil which l like to buy between 2-5 litres...


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is one link I found for palm - https://www.robynsoaphouse.net/supplies.html
Type into Google - soap supplies in Victoria and multiple places turn up, you just have to go through them.


----------



## sarahferguson (Mar 13, 2018)

Relle said:


> Here is one link I found for palm - https://www.robynsoaphouse.net/supplies.html
> Type into Google - soap supplies in Victoria and multiple places turn up, you just have to go through them.


Thankyou l will have a good look tonight .


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 14, 2018)

As suggested by Relle, Robyn's is close to where you are in Cranbourne.

Robyn and her hubby have nearly always got some in stock to pick up (they carry NaOH, and sell KOH by the kilo too).
Very friendly service, nice people, they also run market stalls and, like a lot of soapers, are happy to chat soap too .



sarahferguson said:


> Hello lm from Cranbourne Victoria 50 km from Melbourne, l read on Forum just before you can use Glitz from your Bunnings store, now for palm oil which l like to buy between 2-5 litres...



Glitz is from Pascoe's in WA, and with a quick look at the MSDS, their caustic is NICNAS compliant (you can use it for soaping).


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! The majority of us are in the US, so you might find it helpful to add your location to your profile (like Salted Fig has done.) also, you might get more info if you title your post something like "Aussie Newbie looking for supplies".


----------



## sarahferguson (Mar 14, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Welcome to the forum! The majority of us are in the US, so you might find it helpful to add your location to your profile (like Salted Fig has done.) also, you might get more info if you title your post something like "Aussie Newbie looking for supplies".


Thankyou

Hello can anyone help me with 1st time making coldpress soap have all the utensils scale thermometer pots ect..
l no where to get palm oil olive lye coconut oil, the rest lm not to sure  like mica  rubbing alcohol ect..

Also when lm looking for advice do l go type here...

Sarah


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 15, 2018)

It depends - if your question is really not related to this topic, I would post a new thread in the right section. That way people who might not come in to this section (or who know that this thread relates to Australia suppliers and they don't read it anymore) will see your new question. If it is about supplies in general in Australia, I think it's not bad to post it here


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's one supplier:
https://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/

They have a learning library with tutorials.


----------



## sarahferguson (Mar 15, 2018)

What is the best type of scales for soap making Australia


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 15, 2018)

You can get good scales (double digits) from electronic shops (like JayCar - theirs are good and reliable). Anything in whole numbers isn't going to be sensitive enough for measuring your hydroxide. For smaller amounts you could use jewellers scales or the sort of sensitive mobile scales you can pick up in some "tobacconist" shops (the ones that stock smoking equipment).

If you need some specific soaping recipe questions answered, or even just a place to ask general questions, you can create a thread in the beginners section (you should get some terrific advice!) - it will get the attention of experienced soapers there.

A read of the stickies is also very useful: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/forums/beginners-soap-making-forum.47/

Good luck & welcome!


----------

